

Startup Marketing Plan Template - francoismathieu
http://daniellegeva.com/2014/09/09/startup-marketing-plan-template/

======
idlewords
I would replace "What are your values?" with "How do you earn money?" There's
an underrated marketing aspect to having a business model you can communicate
to normal human beings.

------
mladenkovacevic
I'm not sure what makes this a specifically _startup_ marketing plan. This a
very traditional marketing plan template. In fact, I would argue that a
startup in the pre product-market fit stage of development would be advised
against sticking to a plan like this, since things like positioning, target
audience and strategies could change month-to-month and even day-to-day.

But if you were following this traditional marketing plan, I still think
there's a very important section missing and that's measurement and testing.
This is one of the more important parts of your marketing plan. You should
devise your tests with thought and purpose behind them and not as an
afterthought.

~~~
francoismathieu
I don't see what's traditional in this plan. It takes an hour to fill, 10
minutes to update. It's not a huge commitment, and you can always change
direction, but in the meantime everyone on the team is on the same page.

A lot of founders just don't know how to get started with marketing. Now I can
link to this. This a better time investment to fill this out than to read half
of the so called marketing advice you can find online.

------
canadev
I like it. Short and to the point.

